# Blue Shrimp pix



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Soon to be a snack for the P's hehe!

View attachment 63934


View attachment 63935


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That sucks, they are cool shrimp. Why not just get the less colorful (and cheaper by the pound) market shrimp from the store?

The blue on those pinchers is very cool! Good pix


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I get em cheap enough









And plus I like for them to get the hunt evey now and again, cause we don't feed them feeders.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> I get em cheap enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Those things native to where you are?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those things are pretty cool looking, but im sure

your ranas will appreciate them a bit more :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam to bad they are gonna be food


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

keep em, and feed frozen krill









those things are cool, although im sure there already dead


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice shrimp


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

awesome looking shrimp. wouldn't use that as feeder imo.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice shrimp


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

NavinWithPs said:


> awesome looking shrimp. wouldn't use that as feeder imo.
> [snapback]1052433[/snapback]​


Not really using them as food but if they get owned they get owned


----------

